

Silicon Valley is the only relevant market for venture capital - asanwal
http://www.cbinsights.com/blog/trends/silicon-valley-venture-capital-domination

======
pg
This is misleading, because exits are such a lagging indicator. The really big
exits take the best part of a decade now.

~~~
mlchild
But you still feel that SV is the power-law best place to start a startup,
right?

~~~
pg
All other things being equal, yes.

